# Nitrous vs Marquis.....?????



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

At almost half the price of the Marquis the Nitrous is hard to top. Bowhuntersuperstore is selling them for $399 and offering $10 off orders over $300 and $7 shipping. So $396 for a new in the box Nitrous is a heck of a deal. 

As far as how it compares to the Marquis I can not offer any thoughts. But when taking the savings into consideration I think the Nitrous comes out on top.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cant find the nitrous around here in ohio, so my votes for the marquis. I have shot both, just prefer the longer ata.


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

Hunter2678 said:


> I have shot both, just prefer the longer ata.


The Nitrous is the same as the Marquis. It has a the same riser and limbs, but has a cable slide and Balck Ice cam. It has almost the same ATA. There maybe 1/2" difference.


----------



## chadster73 (Feb 14, 2007)

*My thoughts...*

I looked at those bows last year... if the price difference is about $300.00 the Nitrous wins hands down. The Marquis is only 4 FPS faster... and you can get a Nitrous from Hunters Friend off the internet, complete and ready to shoot for $700.00... both bows are scary quiet!!!


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

chadster73 said:


> I looked at those bows last year... if the price difference is about $300.00 the Nitrous wins hands down. The Marquis is only 4 FPS faster... and you can get a Nitrous from Hunters Friend off the internet, complete and ready to shoot for $700.00... both bows are scary quiet!!!


Agree completely.......it's nearly the same bow. They both draw well. Not much difference in speed, or axle to axle length. Mass weight, any of that stuff. It's all relatively equal. The only downside to the Nitrous is it's availability as one poster stated, but I kind of like having a bow that performs so well that many people have never even heard of, much less shoot


----------



## Btskin (Apr 1, 2006)

i shot them both, liked the draw cycle alittle better on the nitrous, so I baught it , its going to be my 3d bow , use my Trubuite for hunting , both have spot hogs , love both bows


----------



## VaHillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

I also recently purchased a Nitrous after I spoke with Nick a technician at Bowtech, He said that the Nitrous was very similar to the Marquis with the major difference being the roller cable slide and the string suppressor all else the limbs, riser, string and cables were of the same exact quality, and no it does not have the Black Ice cam (I've read that a lot) he said the Nitruos had it's own cam, somewhat softer than the Marquis but just a little more aggressive than the Black Ice cam. The Nitrous draws very smooth ( just as the Marquis and Black Ice does) with just the right break 0ver into a little valley to a solid back wall. The Marquis is also a fantastic bow no doubt, but if you consider the super low price that you can buy a Nitruos I think it's the only way to go and probably the best buy in a top line bow that I can think of right now, I also installed a PSE Vibracheck Backstop string stopper for $29.00 on mine and it work's beautifully.......................................VaHillbilly.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Very helpful. Thanks all, dv


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*nitrous*

I have owned both and I liked the nitrous more and the price was less. both good bows.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

You just cant argue with the price of the nitrous.


----------

